# Speckled Trout Demise



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

After one of the most disappointing trout seasons many have ever had,Coast wide, inside and surf, there has arose the same question in many places...WHY?

Where did all the EASY fishing that we had become use to go?
All we needed was a bucket of live shrimp and hit the rock jetty and just crank em..

After all the mirrolure buying, and fancy rod buying, and nice wader buying, the majority of the fishing usually revolved around puppy drum and undersize specks.

After chartering the best captains we know of we caught only a meager few trout and spent a lot of time messing with puppy drum and flounder.

I attended ALL the hot seminars at all the fishing shows on inshore fishing for specks, and bought all the reccommended stuff, and I ain't caught nothing.

I have heard ALL this stuff this fall.

And to make it even worse is the nice trout that just seem to appear every week in the fishing reports and pictures.... AND the fortunate ones won't even begin to let folks know where they caught em!(don't blame em either!)
Folks have really become shut mouth, and IF they want any consistent fishing they will KEEP IT THAT WAY!!

And there IS this old dawg about the fish getting thicker and larger as it gets colder...well, just stand by and see how that works out!!

I have even had a few want ME to take them trout fishing!...U gotta be kidding....never happen.

WHERE are the trout?
Where is the easy fishing?

I have done fair this fall between bouts of sickness....haven't got as many as usual but I have been picking along!

I know what I BELIEVE.....and HERE IT IS.

#1 With the deepening recession, the nets have been after the trout HARD over the last 18 months.
More nets by more folks who have more time to fish them cause they DON'T have a steady job or any job at all.
Results: Netted trout DON'T come out of the inlets and rivers and creeks....cause THEY AIN'T THERE!

Just do a check on the FEEDER waters that supply the Cape Lookout Jetty and ALL THE SURF ......ANY BEACH....they have had nets AROUND THEM all YEAR!

The majority of the speckled trout LEFT are UNDESIZE that went thru the nets!

BUT: Another reason.
#2 Speckled Trout are the only species that NEVER HAS A CLOSED SEASON..
Fishermen hunt them and catch them and fry them ...12 months a year!

In the old days no one fished trout after x-mas. The majority of trout fishing took place in the FALL and any other month of the year they were just BY-CATCH!

NOT ANY MORE!

Now days you can CHARTER FISH for TROUT 12 MONTHS a year!
Sports attend seminars and LEARN how to catch trout more effectively and Chase them 12 months a year.

Trout are fished from where they hatch to where they migrate and all areas in between NON-STOP!

Lets be honest about speckled trout....THEY AIN'T as HARD TO FIGURE out AS WE THOUGHT!
THEY AIN'T THAT SMART!

IF they escape the nets there's a LIVE SHRIMP waiting on em..ALL YEAR LONG from the creek to the surf.

Point: SPECKLED TROUT are UNDER THE GUN ..365 DAYS a year!
There are more trout fishermen than there are king fishermen and that is saying something!!


So where is the easy fishing?
WE HAVE DONE DONE IT!!!

Where are the trout? WE HAVE CAUGHT most of em!
We are catching em faster than they can replenish!

Anyone have another idea?
I personally have enjoyed the solutitude this fall on the surf and in the backwaters....there are still a few in both places..

The Wrightsville jetty has produced some quality and it ain't no secret..but those trout spend the year in some of the least netted area's of N.C.
Of course most of the CHARTER CAPTNS reports with trout come from there TOO!!


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

could not agree more man there are getting raped up here in VA i really really wish they would alter the limits and regs


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

very frustrating


----------



## trouthead (Dec 7, 2009)

*can count the keepers on two hands*

thats right.i have fished at least 30 times for trout this fall,and only got about7 keepers.it has been the worst year up here in nags head thru kitty hawk.a couple of almost hot runs,where it seemed that only a few guys would get a hot hand,and the rest would just pick one or two up.if you were'nt rght on top of them,you'd catch alot less,meaning too many fisherman,and not enough trout.ban nets, make em catch with hook and line.:fishing:


----------



## coast58 (Oct 19, 2004)

It has been a strange season. I have caught more keeper redfish than trout. very unusual.


----------



## CATCHTHESLAM (Jul 1, 2009)

*Limit*

I heard that in 2010 that limit on trout is going to be 1 per person


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

The weather has been the main factor keeping people from catching trout this fall. When the conditions are not favorible for catching them off the beach, you need to go to plan b.


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

is it the slight bit possible that it could be anything other than nets? I mean, cmon, seriously. why is that the first place it always goes.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

pier_man0909 said:


> is it the slight bit possible that it could be anything other than nets? I mean, cmon, seriously. why is that the first place it always goes.


I won't mind swapping the order at all..
Lets go with SPORTS knocking out their limits 365 days a year and then touch on the nets!

I think WE sports are killing way more than the commercials were...at least until the recession hit.
Sports fishing just trout still outnumber the Commercials 50-1.

Last fall we were talking about all the "dink trout" growing up to be big ones this year...
Now its this year and all thats making up the majority of everyones fishing is DINKS... but FEWER of em..
Guess a lot of the dinks GREW UP and have already been COOLERED by the live shrimp, topwater, "just keeping a few to eat" herds that MOB the backwaters continously.....and the rest got big enough to fit in a net!

I think its interesting that biologist say that each island or beach has its OWN TROUT....in other words the trout on Emerald Isle are natives that just keep circling from the backwater to the ocean and then back again..
Same for Topsail-Wrightsville-the Banks..

So if the PRESSURE is kept on a certain group of trout ALL YEAR LONG there is NO WAY they can do anything but DECREASE in number..

Does anyone have a count of the number of TROUT CHARTERS there are just between Topsail and Emerald Isle???
And many of us sports wait for OCT-NOV just to fish for trout!! ..and a great many of us (me included) FISH 12 MONTHS A YEAR FOR SPECKLED TROUT!

I DON'T blame the commercials...I blame the INCREASED NUMBERS of SPORTS that are blanketing ever boat ramp in NC.
BUT the increased need for funds brought on by the economy have put a BUNCH of troutski's in the fish market too...

I guess the rainbow in this is that next year and even now THERE WON'T BE ENOUGH TROUT to TARGET anymore either by CHARTERS or COMMERCIALS..
and just how bad will it get if we get the forcasted FREEZE this winter that the almanac is predicting!!!

And as for "PLAN B"....o yea...its WORKING this week for some of us
Wanna see a 7 lber?!?!?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Let me throw this in.*

Try an explosion of doggies.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i saw more specks this year than i ever have before(i have a short history) this in va/obx/hatteras...maybe just thinkin i did because i fished more, i dunno


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

pier_man0909 said:


> is it the slight bit possible that it could be anything other than nets? I mean, cmon, seriously. why is that the first place it always goes.


Maybe because we hear of the net bans in certian states and the fish populations explodes (gets back to normal levels)...even while rec fishing pressure increases there.

Nets also take the baitfish leaving predators (blues, dogfish, stripers, drum) fewer options so they turn their efforts onto the trout. It's all connected.


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

Loner said:


> I won't mind swapping the order at all..
> Lets go with SPORTS knocking out their limits 365 days a year and then touch on the nets!
> 
> I think WE sports are killing way more than the commercials were...at least until the recession hit.
> ...


There is a fair amount of research being done on trout in NC. From the limited data I have been able to get my hands on, they are more mobile than once thought. I'm not saying they are migrating out of NC, but have a much larger home range than you would think.

As far as trout #'s being down this year, I don't buy it. I caught more trout than i have any other year. Just because they are not "stacked up" in the closest hole doesn't mean the numbers are down. As for the gloom and doom about a freeze, yea it sucks but is a natural cycle. I guess it is the down side to being on the northern winter range for trout. 

If you want to catch trout in NC year round, you have to go to them. 

7 pounds, pretty work! Released hopefully.....cause that is our breeding stock.


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

twitch said:


> As far as trout #'s being down this year, I don't buy it. I caught more trout than i have any other year. Just because they are not "stacked up" in the closest hole doesn't mean the numbers are down.


I do not do much trout fishing at all but I caught more trout this year as bycatch fishing for other stuff than the last 3 years. also, even if someone isnt catching them that does not mean they arent there.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> i saw more specks this year than i ever have before(i have a short history) this in va/obx/hatteras...maybe just thinkin i did because i fished more, i dunno


 Chris I don't know where you have seen all these trout...??? Here on Hatteras there are two guides here that can catch when NO ONE else can.. Both of them are taking out charters for pups.. If they are asked to go for trout specifically,they wind up with 2 or 3 in a days fishing..... I can also go by the beach fishing here... Striper tourney,trout calcutta,one fish 14" long and one other was caught at 13"... I can also go to the two best here on the island as far as surf fishing for them.. Kevin Mcabe and John Megee.. Both have VERY FEW in terms of numbers,and they ALWAYS CATCH.... Other than one flurry earlier in the fall near Frisco Pier,and a very few at the jetty,pickin has been slim.. At least from what has been told to me....


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

To me N.C. is pretty much ruled by commericals.
They have been there forever. They have tradition, and they have political muscle.
If a rec can't catch a fish tough luck, it's just a down cycle.
When commericals can't make a profit, enforce a moritorium, let the recs keep 1 or two, and listen to the biologists.
When the fish get to where commericals can make a profit reopen the gate and repeat the process.
Trouble is to me commericals are getting better and better at their craft. And the fish never fully recover, and the highs are getting lower every year.
This goes for about every species of fish.


----------



## troutfishr (Nov 30, 2005)

*fish in nc (.)*



surffshr said:


> To me N.C. is pretty much ruled by commericals.
> They have been there forever. They have tradition, and they have political muscle.
> If a rec can't catch a fish tough luck, it's just a down cycle.
> When commericals can't make a profit, enforce a moritorium, let the recs keep 1 or two, and listen to the biologists.
> ...



When all is said and done, when this one has stood up for that one, when we have accused them, when they have accused us, when the powers that be don't listen and when every thing is said and done; THAT IS THE BOTTOM LINE, well said surffshr.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surffshr said:


> To me N.C. is pretty much ruled by commericals.
> They have been there forever. They have tradition, and they have political muscle.
> If a rec can't catch a fish tough luck, it's just a down cycle.
> When commericals can't make a profit, enforce a moritorium, let the recs keep 1 or two, and listen to the biologists.
> ...



Don't worry,with us fighting amoungst ourselves we won't have to worry about the resource,the link on Open Forum,as well as the "beach thing" on CHRSS,fish zones that are going to be forced on everyone will eventually "cap us" as well.... I guess the coms are forcing all this "new regulation" down our throats as well??

Believe me,I'm not "procom",it just seems as though everytime fish stocks of any kind go down the tube,"The commercial guys did it"........ We can't continue to hammer them from all sides then expect them to stand by us when the chit comes down the pipe later.... Just ask all the Keys guides that fish Fla Bay what is getting ready to rain on their parade in what will probably be less than 5yrs.... Or ask the OI fleet what will happen when they make a fishzone out of the "offshore point"....


----------



## trouthead (Dec 7, 2009)

CATCHTHESLAM said:


> I heard that in 2010 that limit on trout is going to be 1 per person


finnally i will be able to say that i caught my limit


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Believe it or not i am not anti commerical.
But darn it seems every time a state puts them on restriction the fish come back


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Let's not forget that the big blues are coming back since recent years.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

You have to look no further than Grey Trout,if your lookin for a demise of a recent trout species.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

blakester said:


> You have to look no further than Grey Trout,if your lookin for a demise of a recent trout species.


 Well?????


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

There would be no "Commercial" netting of trout and other species IF there was no legal market for them. You have state wide bans on selling Fresh Water game fish being sold in stores or restaurants (that is with exception of "Farm Raised" Rainbow Trout) So why not commercial bans on certain salt water game fish. I mean it's not like there aren't any other fish that commercial fishing can't target and make a profit.

Also sense they are migratory, if you can't do it on a state wide basis, then regulate it from a Federal standpoint the way you do other "Migratory" Game like ducks and geese.

Dry up the market and the supply increases 10 fold

Supply side economics at it's best.


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

In Brunswick County we have had a good speck season. We are much more worried about the flounder situation here. Also, the spot run was again a huge disappointment. Flounder and spot are our money fish.


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

It's all due to global warming :--|


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

techie22311 said:


> It's all due to global warming :--|


Funny you mention that......what are the chances the reduced trout catch is resultant of natural trends? I've heard trout fishing was poor when the big blues were everywhere 30 or so years ago. Alot of this stuff (kings, jacks, blues, drum (both species)) seem to go in waves, and we haven't been keeping track for a terribly long time. 
I'll be the first to say we need more restrictions on some of the commercial stuff, primarily the menhaden fishery, but in my opinion no one really knows for sure what the heck is going on, so its hard to say if we can even do anything to change these trends.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

My vote goes to the internet for cleaning out a fishiery too many LUCKY lose lips(or finger tips)I have posted fishing reports in the past but just can't seem to bring my self to do it anymore


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

red_fish said:


> My vote goes to the internet for cleaning out a fishiery too many LUCKY lose lips(or finger tips)I have posted fishing reports in the past but just can't seem to bring my self to do it anymore


I'm getting to be the same way. If I catch fish, I'll mention the general area, but I won't go into specifics unless it is an already well known area. Too many knuckleheads out there to move in and ruin a spot. Half the time I just don't post reports because you always get that guy who wants to know when, where, and how you caught the fish instead of working it out himself.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> Chris I don't know where you have seen all these trout...??? Here on Hatteras there are two guides here that can catch when NO ONE else can.. Both of them are taking out charters for pups.. If they are asked to go for trout specifically,they wind up with 2 or 3 in a days fishing..... I can also go by the beach fishing here... Striper tourney,trout calcutta,one fish 14" long and one other was caught at 13"... I can also go to the two best here on the island as far as surf fishing for them.. Kevin Mcabe and John Megee.. Both have VERY FEW in terms of numbers,and they ALWAYS CATCH.... Other than one flurry earlier in the fall near Frisco Pier,and a very few at the jetty,pickin has been slim.. At least from what has been told to me....


prolly just imagining it because i fished like 40 days this fall...i saw more than ever, but guess most my fishing in the past is done in summer, and this year i fished aloooot in fall when theres more around neway...jus remembering quite a few days where folks in the wash were gettin em every few casts...granted not bigguns


----------



## rhodyman (Oct 31, 2008)

*Thank you, zztopsail, a well-stated, simple*

solution to a pressing problem across the board when it comes to commercial fishing and the game fish that we all love. The red fish, red drum, was on the eve of destruction due to the popularity of "blackened red fish" when smarter heads prevailed and the rest is history. 

The decision-making process in the regulatory arena seems to be driven by dollars expended in whatever sector and, with that criterion in mind, the commercial guys always prevailed. For all of the various reasons, the recreational folks now far outweigh the others monetarily speaking, and make far less of an impact on a given species than do the commercial guys. (No offense to those guys, by the way, in that I grew up on an island in Rhode Island, and a lot of my best friends were commercial guys, who are the salt of the Earth.). Its just that the overall demand for fish has grown exponentially and the harvest has grown accordingly. To unsupportable levels. In short, just from an economic/survival of species standpoint, the nod must go to the recreational folks for the foreseeable future, after which, upon restoration of the stock, the commercial guys are brought back.

More simply: no fish = no $$$ = no fun. It just kills me to walk through a Food Lion, a Star Market, a Stop & Shop, a Ralph's, etc. etc. etc., and see the shrink-wrapped filets of the fish of the hour, knowing full well that most of that catch will end up in the trash. :--| Red fish/red drum are an exemplary model to follow.

One last thought - what I just said also means that us recreational folks are nowhere near as efficient at catching as the commercial guys.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

rhodyman said:


> solution to a pressing problem across the board when it comes to commercial fishing and the game fish that we all love. The red fish, red drum, was on the eve of destruction due to the popularity of "blackened red fish" when smarter heads prevailed and the rest is history.
> 
> The decision-making process in the regulatory arena seems to be driven by dollars expended in whatever sector and, with that criterion in mind, the commercial guys always prevailed. For all of the various reasons, the recreational folks now far outweigh the others monetarily speaking, and make far less of an impact on a given species than do the commercial guys. (No offense to those guys, by the way, in that I grew up on an island in Rhode Island, and a lot of my best friends were commercial guys, who are the salt of the Earth.). Its just that the overall demand for fish has grown exponentially and the harvest has grown accordingly. To unsupportable levels. In short, just from an economic/survival of species standpoint, the nod must go to the recreational folks for the foreseeable future, after which, upon restoration of the stock, the commercial guys are brought back.
> 
> ...


Add this to the bottom line:

Recreational fishing is the top dollar sport in America today, followed close behind by Golf. The total spent on recreational, aka sport fishing, is in the billions of dollars.

Question:

How much of those billions of dollars goes to support the local economy of fishing, ie gas, lodging, bait, food, tackle, etc as opposed to the commercial fishing? What I mean is how many jobs are supported by sport fishing as opposed to commercial fishing?

The bottom line is, that the local economy is better served by the sport fishing than the commercial fishing, at least as far as the fish that are available from the surf and or the pier.

I rest my case


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

zztopsail said:


> Add this to the bottom line:
> 
> Recreational fishing is the top dollar sport in America today, followed close behind by Golf. The total spent on recreational, aka sport fishing, is in the billions of dollars.
> 
> ...


And to think that all those guys that spend all that money never catch a fish...

To think that recs do not have a significant impact on fisheries and the comms do is seriously naive.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

zztopsail said:


> Add this to the bottom line:
> 
> Recreational fishing is the top dollar sport in America today, followed close behind by Golf. The total spent on recreational, aka sport fishing, is in the billions of dollars.
> 
> ...


 All cool,when the "gavel" comes down on recs alone,because of the agendas I wrote in the earlier post and we are not united,then what???


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

zztopsail said:


> The bottom line is, that the local economy is better served by the sport fishing than the commercial fishing, at least as far as the fish that are available from the surf and or the pier.
> 
> I rest my case


not so fast. this may be true in some places, but not everywhere. I suspect a healthy balance is more important

the places you fish also attract tourists that never fish, yet want a nice piece of dolphin, pompano, or flounder on their plate at nite. Those fish obviously aren't coming out of your cooler.

Where does your bait come from?

Think about that before you throw all your eggs in one basket for a fishing town.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

I just don't understand maybe I'm a dumb mofo but I don't recall any billboard around VA advertising specks on them or the menu so who are the netters selling this stuff to
It seems to me tHat there are more speck fisherman on the water these days then ever and ten fish per person x 100 boats in the hot ditch on any giving weekend is what's killing the population but hey what do I know someone told me one time that the VMRC is good at putting fires out not preventing them


----------



## Mr.P (Sep 1, 2009)

red_fish said:


> I just don't understand maybe I'm a dumb mofo but I don't recall any billboard around VA advertising specks on them or the menu so who are the netters selling this stuff to
> It seems to me tHat there are more speck fisherman on the water these days then ever and ten fish per person x 100 boats in the hot ditch on any giving weekend is what's killing the population but hey what do I know someone told me one time that the VMRC is good at putting fires out not preventing them


Those boats have 2 or more people in them so that would make it 10 x 100 x 3. The population cant take those loses for much longer


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

South Carolina did it right, in regard to reds and specks, they are designated game fish, and as such, are not allowed to be sold commercially. It has helped imho.

To believe recs dont put pressure on the fish population is absurd, the resource is finite, and commercial guys arent going to catch fish they cant use. 

Still I hate government intervention, every added law creates a new mouth on the government tit. Where you think they are getting the milk from?


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Dr. Bubba said:


> not so fast. this may be true in some places, but not everywhere. I suspect a healthy balance is more important
> 
> the places you fish also attract tourists that never fish, yet want a nice piece of dolphin, pompano, or flounder on their plate at nite. Those fish obviously aren't coming out of your cooler.
> 
> ...


True and True.

You need them both but not for Game Fish. Leave the Game fish and those fish available from the shore mainly the to Recs and let the commercials go after all the rest is basically what I am saying. The netting of game fish is like shooting ducks on the water,,not sporting and not good for the species or the sport.

Now as to bait, let's see; finger mullet, cut mullet, shrimp, blood worms, sand fleas, crab, mud minnows. 

Nope no game fish there and I can get them all myself at least all but the shrimp unless I go back in the creeks and use a bait poll and a net.

Sorry but the bait question is null and void.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Recs definitely put a dent in fish populations, some say that we even account for most of the striped bass harvest. But specks not being in the stores or on many menues is missing the point.

Bykill from nets is a huge problem for all the sea creatures that comms really don't have much of an answer for while recs can chose to release fish or are forced to release small fish.

Everything is connected to comm over fishing IMO: you may see a lack of specks because they were bykill in nets, you may see a lack of them because stripers in the sounds have less bunker or eels to eat thanks to the nets and pots, you may see a lack of oysters because ray populations are booming because of the comm shark fishery. The list is almost endless. Then there are the blatant over fished cases like cod and sturgeon which the comms can thank no one but themsevles.

I don't like hearing it's the govt fault either...it is not the govt job to save us from ourselves (overfishing a species til you can't make a living on them anymore).

Aquaculture is not perfect but half of the seafood consumed in the US is farm raised. It is the future for the comm unless we continue to let them to suck the govt tit and get way more of their share of a public resource.

Again, they banned the nets in certian areas while rec fishing pressure increased. The fish populations rebounded nicely. That is a fact.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

red_fish said:


> My vote goes to the internet for cleaning out a fishiery too many LUCKY lose lips(or finger tips)I have posted fishing reports in the past but just can't seem to bring my self to do it anymore



NO ONE with any real fishing going on...especially specks...is posting ANYTHING these days!

The internet BIRTHED a whole NEW TYPE of FISHERMAN!
The "Bird Dog THE fishing reports til I know WHERE".... FISHING CLUB!:--|

There are literally THOUSANDS of what I call WANNA BE'S that do NOTHING but sit by their puter waiting for someone to make their fishing happen for them.
The ONLY study they do is STUDY between the posted reports to FIND THE BEST SPOT TO RUN TOO!:--|

Does ANYONE learn how to FISH anymore on their own?

HERE IS THE QUESTION!
HERE maybe THE ANSWER TO OVER-FISHING!

BAN INTERNET FISHING REPORTS!!
If you do there are at least a thousand "fishermen"that would SELL THEIR EQUIPMENT including their BOAT!! (just between Carolina bch and Emerald Isle)

THEY COULDN'T FUNCTION at all!

NEXT: BAN CELL PHONES!!!

I pulled a couple of fine ones out of a surf spot while fishing alone...in the next 20 mins I had 8 folks bum rush me!
I knew one of em and I ask ...WHERE'D you come from?
Their answer:
So and So THOUGHT he saw you catch a fish and CALLED THE REST of us and we hurried on down...."How many ya Got?"

Have YOU ever found a fish on your own??

If I couldn't find fish on MY OWN I would DO AGAIN what I did when I started...KEEP LEARNING TIL I COULD!!!


When I started, NO ONE TOLD ANYONE ANYTHING!!!!
AND THE RESULTS of that??

A mainly older group ON EVERY BEACH that DON'T NEED NO FISHING REPORT FROM ANYWHERE!!!!

I fully agree that the internet has PLAYED GREATLY in the DEMISS of not only the number of fish...BUT THE QUALITY of the FISHERMEN THAT are coming being produced...

The equipment is better, the availability of Knowledge is better, but the MAJORITY of the EXPERIENCE is played out in INTERNET induced mobs...

Without INDIVIDUALITY, we become flys waiting for another dead body to swarm...
**(when are the trout coming in at the jetty???
**(when are the stripers coming in at OI??)
**(where are the KINGS???)
**(Are the drum on Avon yet??)
**(where are the bonito??)

Maybe the end result that will SAVE the fish is when all the OLD HEADS die out and leave the THOUSANDS waiting by their puter ALL TOGETHER for SOMEONE to TELL THEM WHEN TO GO FISHING!!!


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

I think you pretty much nailed it Loner. I keep odd hours when speck fishing for the very reasons you mentioned above. It seem that people fishing today can't enjoy a bite solo, they have to call their 10 best friends to enjoy it with them.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm a firm believer in "there's nothing new under the sun."

It doesn't take the internet for goobers to spoil the fun.

Back in the last century (i mean last millenium) when I was learning, doing boat fishing in the Ches Bay, my dad and I would sight schools of fish from birds working (no surprise there). If you were out on a weekday, you had the school to yourself and you could hang close, casting into it until it sounded or you got tired.

Find that school on the weekend, you were lucky to get off 2 casts before some cowboy would troll right through the middle of the school. No internet around back then, they were chuckleheads all by their own power.


Oh, and who remembers CB radio? Back then everyone had one on their boat. No restrictions on chit-chat like on marine band. That was the on-water internet of its time. Complete with captains broadcasting false locations away from where they were catching to send the goobers off on wild goose chases.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Dr. Bubba said:


> not so fast. this may be true in some places, but not everywhere. I suspect a healthy balance is more important
> 
> the places you fish also attract tourists that never fish, yet want a nice piece of dolphin, pompano, or flounder on their plate at nite. Those fish obviously aren't coming out of your cooler.
> 
> ...




dude, your totally lying... you bring your own seamonkeys and most of us eat out of teos cooler or get pizza. i don't think i've ever had seafood while i've been on obx.... except for buying oysters.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> Recs definitely put a dent in fish populations, some say that we even account for most of the striped bass harvest. But specks not being in the stores or on many menues is missing the point.
> 
> Bykill from nets is a huge problem for all the sea creatures that comms really don't have much of an answer for while recs can chose to release fish or are forced to release small fish.
> 
> ...



I don't know why people can't see this. I'm not an old timer or been fishing long enough to track trends, but i know just a few things... Nature is cyclic, and that everything you said about the netting is true. Too many people look at just the catch.... It has nothing to do with the catch. Its the by catch, and the throwing off balance. Menhaded missing equals more SICKLY stripers eating CRABS. Which of course brings down our striper numbers, irritates the comm crabbers pushes prices, lowers demand, now need govt money..... Like deer in a tract without good food and no hunters. New diseases even happen. 

Its a sick cycle. And not to be rude, but we don't need that many comms. THey are VERY efficient at what they do. A few of them can do what poundage they need. This isn't the old days of fishing... Its just like any other job market, people get weeded out. Like the sad argument of how many people would be out of work in Reedville. Well, I didn't make them move to Reedville or not have a GED. What they do to the rest of the VA citizens is worth a few people having to find new jobs, its not like these comms are millionaires anyhow and we're taking away a golden ticket.

Before taking one year of trout fishing to determine numbers is as bad as saying Global warming is true because it was hot this summer.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

NTKG said:


> I don't know why people can't see this. I'm not an old timer or been fishing long enough to track trends, but i know just a few things... Nature is cyclic, and that everything you said about the netting is true. Too many people look at just the catch.... It has nothing to do with the catch. Its the by catch, and the throwing off balance. Menhaded missing equals more SICKLY stripers eating CRABS. Which of course brings down our striper numbers, irritates the comm crabbers pushes prices, lowers demand, now need govt money..... Like deer in a tract without good food and no hunters. New diseases even happen.
> 
> Its a sick cycle. And not to be rude, but we don't need that many comms. THey are VERY efficient at what they do. A few of them can do what poundage they need. This isn't the old days of fishing... Its just like any other job market, people get weeded out. Like the sad argument of how many people would be out of work in Reedville. Well, I didn't make them move to Reedville or not have a GED. What they do to the rest of the VA citizens is worth a few people having to find new jobs, its not like these comms are millionaires anyhow and we're taking away a golden ticket.
> 
> Before taking one year of trout fishing to determine numbers is as bad as saying Global warming is true because it was hot this summer.


Neil, I totally agree with Reedville, but they are not comms, thay are rapeing the Bay and ocean of bunker.

But to the rest of your post, go ahead and pass all these regs to screw the comms and down the road ask your self when we can't fish why the comms did not come to our aid in our fights, Like DD has said many times, if we all don't unite we wont have to worry about fishing at all.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Neil, I totally agree with Reedville, but they are not comms, thay are rapeing the Bay and ocean of bunker.
> 
> But to the rest of your post, go ahead and pass all these regs to screw the comms and down the road ask your self when we can't fish why the comms did not come to our aid in our fights, Like DD has said many times, if we all don't unite we wont have to worry about fishing at all.


I guess when I think of comms, i don't think of the dorey type guys. I think of huge boats, spotter planes and hundreds of TONS. I think we have different definitions. 

As far as comms, their numbers as way below what the rec community is, although I'm sure they have more money which of course means their vote is more important.

If aiding in regulating comms helps get OMEGA out of VA and the bay then I guess i will be buying a boat sometime soon. 

Speaking of fishing, lets go


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

NTKG said:


> dude, your totally lying... you bring your own seamonkeys and most of us eat out of teos cooler or get pizza. i don't think i've ever had seafood while i've been on obx.... except for buying oysters.


oysters count! 

And yes, I've been known to bring my own goldfish for bait. But I also rely on the local comm for freshy more than anything.

And, re-read my post. There's a large section of the tourist population that doesn't EVER go try to catch a fish on their own. But they sure like some of that local caught jank. And that is very important to the economy of a coastal locale.

That said, healthy local fisheries and access to them should be what we are striving for, not comm vs. rec.....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NTKG said:


> I guess when I think of comms, i don't think of the dorey type guys. I think of huge boats, spotter planes and hundreds of TONS. I think we have different definitions.
> 
> As far as comms, their numbers as way below what the rec community is, although I'm sure they have more money which of course means their vote is more important.
> 
> ...


 The pogey boats you speak of are the ONLY boats that are allowed to have spotter planes.. They need to be regulated in this way,imho: they are allowed to fish for one season,and off the water the next two to allow menhaden to replentish.. Fatback come back quickly,if allowed just a little time to get there.. Greed and $ is what makes these (scurge of the sea) sumbeeches go out every yr,knowing the harvest of fatback is steadily decreasing.. They throw the whole "mothernature" thing out the window..

Regs need to be stricter,but "nofishzones" should be re-examined.. Trout are cyclic,as are stripers.. When stripers get to an alltime low again,and grey trout along with big bluefish get back to the numbers and size in the bay that they were in the seventies,you going to blame the com for it this time?? Jmho,don't think so,com doesn't account for a third as many stripers taken as does the rec... 

Coms that I witnessed in the 70's harvesting huge grey trout from the hook area were bringing these fish back at 7cents a lb.. Think about it,bringing in 10 to 15lb sow trout into harvest at these prices?? When a fish has been harvested to the point that the price has dropped that drasticly,they need to be regulated to stop and find another catch,or stop for that yr... Witnessed lb netters that COULD HAVE culled their catches leave baby flounder,as well as other species too numerous to mention in boxes for crab bait.. Learning to police themselves would definatly help their cause,as well as keep a sustainable resource.. That as well as fish farms,with some species,could help plug the dike for importing fish from Brazil and other countries when the fish and $ could be made here....

I've witnessed recs doing the same with specks,greys,bluefish,kings,stripers,flounders and many other species.. No,they don't get paid by the lb,but they harvest many more than they can use or even freeze for use.. Many will "giveaway" what they can't use,but many of the fish wind up as waste.. I've witnessed folks catching big bluefish and stacking them up on the beach or in their cooler,knowing full well they are not going to be eatten.. Some even lay there to spoil... 

Recs as well as the coms need to use some judgement,and self control when harvesting.. Regs put specks at 10 a person,imho too much,as well as the size was too small at 12".. Flounders in the sound were 12" and as many as you could harvest in a day,too much and as usual recs stacked as many in the coolers as they could.. Saw one day in the 70's when pups were in force.. I saw coolers loaded to the TOP with pups,just like you see spots now.. I guess that,along with all the overharvesting of bluefish and greys were my wakeup call,because I was guilty at that time of not using my own judgement and overharvesting as well. Seeing my favorite fish in infant stage being overharvested brought things that recs do to light,at least for me..

As you see,BOTH parties are guilty and pointing the finger at one another does nothing but "stir the pot" for the "anti party".. 

*Being united will be our only answer to these groups that will eventually take our right to fish and hunt away.. They count on us being in seperate factions,much easier for them to put forth their agenda.. Our NPS beaches are a prime example..*


----------



## trouthead (Dec 7, 2009)

so whats your solution,ban sportfishing?gill nets are indescriminate,and the guys dropping them ,know that,and won't waste their time and effort,unless they got a good idea of heavy concentrations of the targetted fish.it would take me and 10 fishermen of like catching rates at least a season to get 300 or so nice breeder size fish,that one commercial guy pulls out of the sound(such as what happened to a good portion of obx trout this november)so don't tell me us sports are taking all the fish.only 10 percent of sportfisherman catch 90 percent of the sport catch.most of us are pissing in the wind,and get lucky sometimes.oh yeah by the way,there is a load of commercial fisherman all through the carolinas in little boats working big nets,that they can barely fit into thier boats.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

trouthead said:


> so whats your solution,ban sportfishing?gill nets are indescriminate,and the guys dropping them ,know that,and won't waste their time and effort,unless they got a good idea of heavy concentrations of the targetted fish.it would take me and 10 fishermen of like catching rates at least a season to get 300 or so nice breeder size fish,that one commercial guy pulls out of the sound(such as what happened to a good portion of obx trout this november)so don't tell me us sports are taking all the fish.only 10 percent of sportfisherman catch 90 percent of the sport catch.most of us are pissing in the wind,and get lucky sometimes.oh yeah by the way,there is a load of commercial fisherman all through the carolinas in little boats working big nets,that they can barely fit into thier boats.


 Don't see where I said ban anything,just use some judgement on what you catch and the amounts.... Don't tell me you've never seen coolers full to the brim when they could have taken what they want and caught and released or just stopped the fishing and went on home??? When you have walked from one end of Frisco Pier to the other,looked at every cooler and bucket on the way and everyone is filled dern near to the top with pups,then tell me that recs don't do their fair share of damage as well.. Stripers that are caught 2 to an angler back when they came strong off OI.. Saw boats from the launch all the way back to Bodie Island Light.. Most if not all got their limits and gaurantee there was more than one or two to a boat... 

If you are saying that I'm jumping in on the com's side of this,and don't think the com's waste and do wrong as well you missed the point of what my post said... You are siteing examples where you live,and I can respect that,seeing coms covering whole rivers and creeks where I know these trout have to pass would make me as mad as you.. Although,in the big picture,both are at fault,as well as our lawmakers, for the demise of the resource... But pointing fingers of blame and pitting one against the other (and putting the com totally out of the equation) instead of making rules and regs that all could live with is self defeating.. Like was said,has been said,we WILL BE on the loosing end if we are not united against special intrest that WILL take our rights to access the water,period..... jmo


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

I go back to my original post on this, ie, netting game fish for commercial sale is wrong. Even catching sport fish for commercial sale is wrong

I believe someone asked a good question,,,,;where can you buy speckled trout either in a restaurant or fish market? Where are the billboards adds for spec's? For that matter Strippers?

What state allows this? South Carolina doesn't as I believe a fellow SC native correctly stated that we have banned the sale or commercial consumption of Red Drum and Spec Trout, he just forgot to mention that goes for Strippers too as that is the SC State Fish and is a major fresh water game fish in this state. 

So where are they selling them? Where is their market? Japan, China, Europe? Where is it? 

This is like China, horizontally drilling into US territory for oil in the Gulf and it needs to stopped.


----------



## skipjack (May 1, 2009)

Well I sport fish and I commercial fish also. This has been one of the best years for trout, flounder and drum ive seen in a while. We had some warm winters the past couple of years and thats why. So far this looks like a cold winter which tells me the next year or two will probably not be so good. Thats just the way it is. I'm 3rd generation waterman so i have seen alot. And I live on the water.
Yes there are some commercial guys that do not do things the right way and when I see them I call DMF. Like wise I see alot of sporties with RCGL set gill nets that have not a clue what thay are doing, crab traps also. A independent commercial fisherman is not by no means catching all the fish in sea and is definitely never going to get rich, in most cases bearly paying there bills. But we do it because its who we are, not to get rich. Now if all sporties would like to get gill nets baned and all other forms of american commercial fisherman off the water its very simple. It has already happend to the american farmer. Go to your seafood restaurant,supper market and fresh seafood market and tell them you would like some of that delicious farm raised in asia shrimp and fish. But make sure you tell them and everyone you know not to buy anything that was harvested by americans. Because foreign corp.fishermen fish our waters and do not have to complie with our regs. because they do not sell here. They net the fish go back to asia and sell to processors who then sell it back to us. Which 90% of all seafood come from imports now so it should not be to hard to get rid of the other 10%.
And when all the commercial fishermen are gone and you want some fresh fish you can come on down and pay me 650.00 a day to catch a limit of fish. And when you cant catch anything because its a bad day or the fish just are not there or its just because your a no it all sportie that will not listen to someone who knows better, then i guess you will blame it on me. But that will be OK, because I will have your money and so will the state. Then you can go to Wal-Mart and buy some of that delicious imported seafood and imported vegies and everyone will be happy.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

skipjack said:


> Well I sport fish and I commercial fish also. This has been one of the best years for trout, flounder and drum ive seen in a while. We had some warm winters the past couple of years and thats why. So far this looks like a cold winter which tells me the next year or two will probably not be so good. Thats just the way it is. I'm 3rd generation waterman so i have seen alot. And I live on the water.
> Yes there are some commercial guys that do not do things the right way and when I see them I call DMF. Like wise I see alot of sporties with RCGL set gill nets that have not a clue what thay are doing, crab traps also. A independent commercial fisherman is not by no means catching all the fish in sea and is definitely never going to get rich, in most cases bearly paying there bills. But we do it because its who we are, not to get rich. Now if all sporties would like to get gill nets baned and all other forms of american commercial fisherman off the water its very simple. It has already happend to the american farmer. Go to your seafood restaurant,supper market and fresh seafood market and tell them you would like some of that delicious farm raised in asia shrimp and fish. But make sure you tell them and everyone you know not to buy anything that was harvested by americans. Because foreign corp.fishermen fish our waters and do not have to complie with our regs. because they do not sell here. They net the fish go back to asia and sell to processors who then sell it back to us. Which 90% of all seafood come from imports now so it should not be to hard to get rid of the other 10%.
> And when all the commercial fishermen are gone and you want some fresh fish you can come on down and pay me 650.00 a day to catch a limit of fish. And when you cant catch anything because its a bad day or the fish just are not there or its just because your a no it all sportie that will not listen to someone who knows better, then i guess you will blame it on me. But that will be OK, because I will have your money and so will the state. Then you can go to Wal-Mart and buy some of that delicious imported seafood and imported vegies and everyone will be happy.


All understandable from a comm point of view. But I still would like my questions answered.


Where can you buy speckled trout either in a restaurant or fish market? Where are the billboards adds for spec's? For that matter Strippers or Red Drum?

What state allows this? 

Does NC?
Does Va?
Does Md?
Does NJ?
Does Delaware?
Does NY?
Does Ga?
Does Fl?

SC does not and if these other States don't then why the hell do we allow them to fish our waters and sell our sport fish to other places, states or countries?

If your State does allow it then change your freaking laws.

Someone answer this question?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

zztopsail said:


> All understandable from a comm point of view. But I still would like my questions answered.
> 
> 
> Where can you buy speckled trout either in a restaurant or fish market? Where are the billboards adds for spec's? For that matter Strippers or Red Drum?
> ...


You can walk into any sea food market in the State of Va and they will have pups, specks, grey trout etc and also STRIPER, if you want a stripper they are all around too...

So let me get this straight, you do not want the avg Joe who knows nothing about fishing to be able to go and buy a fillet of striper?

What is your problem with being able to buy fish, do you not ever eat sea food at a resturant? Where do you think that comes from the fairy fish mother????


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

zz have you never seen "sea trout" for sale in restuarants? ...stripers always on the menu of local seafood places in richmond, va beach area, and obx area..puppy drum and king mackeral pretty often too..

you not gona see billboards for specs..advertisings expensive,comms generally aint rich,as was said, and itd be pointless...no one driving down 95, 158, 12, or any highway is gona see a billboard for trout and think ooohh i wanna buy 50 pounds of puppy drum and 30 pounds of trout today...comms catch fish...sell em ....then fish go for sale at seafood markets, grocery stores, etc...who advertise an assortment of things.....if someone wants a fish dinner theyre not gonna go down to the harbor, theyre gonna go to farm fresh and buy em some fish....


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

now i will say that both sea trouts ( speckled & weakies) hav been overfished the last 20yrs!!!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Naming a fish that hasen' t been over fished would be more difficult. 

Several good points here, and joining together as fisherman for the fight ahead, to keep the right the fish is the idea *all* fisherman need to get behind.

ZZ, you can buy specks and reds and stripers and strippers here in myrtle beach every day. The latter is overpriced. I left stripers off because we have no ocean run fish, they all come out of the river systems.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

Stripers are farmed in many places, since it does fine in fresh water.

I am not sure there are farmed saltwater trout, at least not extensively.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

zztopsail said:


> I go back to my original post on this, ie, netting game fish for commercial sale is wrong. Even catching sport fish for commercial sale is wrong
> 
> I believe someone asked a good question,,,,;where can you buy speckled trout either in a restaurant or fish market? Where are the billboards adds for spec's? For that matter Strippers?
> 
> ...


 New York is one of their main markets...


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

To all of the above who answered my questions, thank you.

And I believe you answered the question that started this thread at the same time about the demise of Spec Trout as well as the reasons of the tight limits on Red Drum and perhaps why the Blues are smaller and maybe why there were no strippers caught in the latest tournament. 

And to answer one comment, no I have not seen specs, reds or strippers for sale in SC. No I have not had them in restaurants. Why? Because it is against the law here in SC. As a matter of fact, several years ago the SCDNR busted a gang of poachers from the Chessie area on Lake Murray netting strippers at night and sending them to New York for sale. And I can tell you that they best be glad they were caught by the Game Wardens and not the local Stripper Club members as the Game Wardens *only* confiscated their boats, equipment, trucks, hit them with a stiff fine and banned them for life from ever setting foot in SC again. The locals would not have been so lenient. (I also heard they confiscated all the cash and credit cards they had and they either walked back or had money wired down to them for a bus ticket home)

My point still stands, you want more Reds, Strippers and Red Drum, then ban the sale and restaurant consumption of these Sport fish. 

And I ask you another question. Can you buy large mouth bass, crappie, bream or any other fresh water game fish in your state.? Don't think so. Wanna know why? Because they are sport fish and are here for the locals to catch and enjoy catching them and that is a resource not for sale. For that matter, how about deer or venison, or wild turkey, mallards, Canadian geese or for that matter even squirrel. Are those for sale in your state? They are not in SC.

Think about that next time you get skunked or all you are catching are "dinks" and throw backs. Maybe it is because some "average Joe" strolled into a local market or restaurant and bought or ate the fish you were after. And he never wet a hook.

Tight lines guys:fishing:

PS: Notice I said Sport Fish, not all fish, ie whiting, spot, croaker, etc.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

ZZ, you can buy Specs and reds from a local seafood market here in SC, the fish can not be caught in SC waters and sold legally. The fish sold hear have a paper trail that proves they were caught somewhere else, most likely NC. It is close and legal there. 

In the event something had recently changed, I called Timmy Platt, at Platt's Seafood, before i made this post. They have been selling seafood in the same place for over 50 years. The conversation went on and touched a lot of new regulations and closures. The way things are going *all* fisherman are in a battle with those that will take away what we now have or *had* in the recent past. We are way behind, and I urge every fisherman to unite. As much as i am against the menhadden fishery, we may be better off to include them, and that's how bad the situation really is.


----------



## wncfishbuster (Jun 3, 2005)

as long as we refuse to close ranks, as long as we can't spend $25 to join CCA, as long as marc basnight holds office, as long as we don't vote, as long as we refuse to pull our heads out of the sand, as long as we are to lazy to send a few e-mails a week to those in N.C. political offices, we will continue to maintain the status quo. in every state where netting is controlled or banned the fish stocks come back. we must fight, we must sacrifice. i quit(rec) grouper fishing for this reason. we set an example when we release ALL good sized fish that are in trouble and then post about it.


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

its funny to see people who dont know what they are talking about making up stuff to try to make a point or stating their own opinion as a fact to try to make a point. get over it people, you had a bad year. it happens to most everyone. this was my worst flounder year I have had and it is not because the commercials killed them all. I know some guys who had their best flounder year. thats just the way the fish bit. this was my best year with trout. just because you didnt catch fish the fish you wanted doesnt mean the commercial fishermen are killing them all.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

kingfish said:


> ZZ, you can buy Specs and reds from a local seafood market here in SC, the fish can not be caught in SC waters and sold legally. The fish sold hear have a paper trail that proves they were caught somewhere else, most likely NC. It is close and legal there.
> 
> In the event something had recently changed, I called Timmy Platt, at Platt's Seafood, before i made this post. They have been selling seafood in the same place for over 50 years. The conversation went on and touched a lot of new regulations and closures. The way things are going *all* fisherman are in a battle with those that will take away what we now have or *had* in the recent past. We are way behind, and I urge every fisherman to unite. As much as i am against the menhadden fishery, we may be better off to include them, and that's how bad the situation really is.





pier_man0909 said:


> its funny to see people who dont know what they are talking about making up stuff to try to make a point or stating their own opinion as a fact to try to make a point. get over it people, you had a bad year. it happens to most everyone. this was my worst flounder year I have had and it is not because the commercials killed them all. I know some guys who had their best flounder year. thats just the way the fish bit. this was my best year with trout. just because you didnt catch fish the fish you wanted doesnt mean the commercial fishermen are killing them all.



Yes.... And yes,jmho as well.....


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

kingfish said:


> ZZ, you can buy Specs and reds from a local seafood market here in SC, the fish can not be caught in SC waters and sold legally. The fish sold hear have a paper trail that proves they were caught somewhere else, most likely NC. It is close and legal there.
> 
> In the event something had recently changed, I called Timmy Platt, at Platt's Seafood, before i made this post. They have been selling seafood in the same place for over 50 years. The conversation went on and touched a lot of new regulations and closures. The way things are going *all* fisherman are in a battle with those that will take away what we now have or *had* in the recent past. We are way behind, and I urge every fisherman to unite. As much as i am against the menhadden fishery, we may be better off to include them, and that's how bad the situation really is.


So we restrict them from commercially fishing for OUR sport fish in SC, which means you can't catch them in SC and sell them but we can buy them if caught in other states . LOL

What an irony, we keep the comm' s out of SC fisheries and save our fish for us but we can eat NC's fish. Not sure if that is a LMAOor an OMG 

Makes my case even more poignent.

Go figure


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

zztopsail said:


> So we restrict them from commercially fishing for OUR sport fish in SC, which means you can't catch them in SC and sell them but we can buy them if caught in other states . LOL
> 
> What an irony, we keep the comm' s out of SC fisheries and save our fish for us but we can eat NC's fish. Not sure if that is a LMAOor an OMG
> 
> ...



welcome to the real america. Its a beautiful world isn't it?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

:beer::beer::beer::beer:


since so bad, everyone ship ur mirrorlures to me. thnx. will put em to use


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

the weaks aint gone like 99% of the pop seems to think around here. fish change their respective feeding locations over time. 

perfect example = "250-800+lb giant bluefin tuna" hatteras lates 90s versus now. fish gotta survive, they follow their food sources


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

zztopsail said:


> So we restrict them from commercially fishing for OUR sport fish in SC, which means you can't catch them in SC and sell them but we can buy them if caught in other states . LOL
> 
> What an irony, we keep the comm' s out of SC fisheries and save our fish for us but we can eat NC's fish. Not sure if that is a LMAOor an OMG
> 
> ...


That post is the most poignent. Specifically 

What an irony, we keep the comm' s out of SC fisheries *and save our fish for us *but we can eat NC's fish.

You are missing the point, go ahead and ban fishing from the comm's, then when the anti's come after us and try to take our rights away, do you think the comms will come to our aid?

If you don't believe it look at what is happening on Hatteras right now.

I feel sorry for people that our so singled minded and all they can think about is themselves. Taking from one to give to another is wrong whether it is money or fish. JMHO


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

zztopsail, didn't you get banned from P&S once before under a different name? Here you are again stirring the pot on something that you know very little about. If things are so great in your beloved SC why don't you keep your expert opinion on everything over on that board?


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Cdog said:


> That post is the most poignent. Specifically
> 
> What an irony, we keep the comm' s out of SC fisheries *and save our fish for us *but we can eat NC's fish.
> 
> ...


You totally missed my point to the point of being ludicrous and ironic.

SC passes laws to protect their fisheries and other states don't and you sight us for being single minded? 

IF you don't want us and the rest of the world eating your fish, protect them and ban the sale of sport fish, I am all for it. But don't complain cause other people eat them while at the same time protect their own stocks when you do nothing to protect them. 

My point still stands.

Ban comm fishing and consumption of sport fish, or watch your stocks dwindle.

Tight Lines:fishing:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

zztopsail said:


> You totally missed my point to the point of being ludicrous and ironic.
> 
> SC passes laws to protect their fisheries and other states don't and you sight us for being single minded?
> 
> ...


No yet again you have completely missed the point but I can see there is no sense in trying to have a debate with you.

Good luck and I wish you success when you start fishing again next year...


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Cdog said:


> No yet again you have completely missed the point but I can see there is no sense in trying to have a debate with you.
> 
> Good luck and I wish you success when you start fishing again next year...


It is not that I have missed the point. I just don't agree with your point and I will never agree with the sale and commercial consumption of specified sport game fish but that does not mean we can not agree to disagree.

Good luck to you and 

Tight Lines :fishing:


----------



## skipjack (May 1, 2009)

I must say I am proud of most of the post I have seen. The one thing that has come out of this is we all are FISHERMEN, commercial or sport or both as I am. It is time we ban together to save a lifestyle that we all love. Since I do both I guess that means I can stradle the fence. As a INDEPENDENT commercial fisherman I only sell to local seafood dealers that tell me what they need from day to day, and I will not sell my catch to a dealer that buys IMPORTED seafood.
If you sport fish in your home waters or travel to another state, get to know the local commercial fishermen. We like to set around with a cold beer or a cup of coffee and talk fishing too. Find out from seafood dealers and restuants where there seafood comes from. If they can't or won't tell you, then don't buy from them.
If you come to the lower Cape Fear area to fish or just relax, walk down to the docks or if you are on the water just stop and start talking. Start out with, Hey where can I get the best local caught seafood around. That starts it. From there get to know the guys. After a little ice breaking you will find a friend on the water who is willing to tell where he has been catching fish and in some case's will say come on follow me, I'll show you.
If we ban together we as fishermen can make a diference. Just think about all the money we put into the economy together.


----------



## trouthead (Dec 7, 2009)

you are right.i have fished alot this fall,not relying on reports,but after being shut out an embarrasing number of timesi need to get out,and try once again.one problem though,the wind,have'nt the time today,amd here comes a blow again tonightwill get back out asap,iknow i will at least catch a buzz:beer:


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

I think some have been to to many CCA meetings and the kool-aid hasn't worn off yet. :--| There are *some* issues that I will agree with the stance of CCA on. HOWEVER, most of the time I don't agree with the CCA views often enough to give my monentary support to them. I know CCA was started with the best intentions, but to completely shut out one user group is bs.
I guess if you don't live on the coast, it is hard not to take the side of CCA. God forbid, you go to your favorite hole and don't see anything caught so CCA has to be right.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

twitch said:


> I think some have been to to many CCA meetings and the kool-aid hasn't worn off yet. :--| There are *some* issues that I will agree with the stance of CCA on. HOWEVER, most of the time I don't agree with the CCA views often enough to give my monentary support to them. I know CCA was started with the best intentions, but to completely shut out one user group is bs.
> I guess if you don't live on the coast, it is hard not to take the side of CCA. God forbid, you go to your favorite hole and don't see anything caught so CCA has to be right.



Well said....


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

twitch said:


> I think some have been to to many CCA meetings and the kool-aid hasn't worn off yet. :--| There are *some* issues that I will agree with the stance of CCA on. HOWEVER, most of the time I don't agree with the CCA views often enough to give my monentary support to them. I know CCA was started with the best intentions, but to completely shut out one user group is bs.
> I guess if you don't live on the coast, it is hard not to take the side of CCA. God forbid, you go to your favorite hole and don't see anything caught so CCA has to be right.


CCA may have STARTED with good intentions, but for the last forever their ONLY intentions have been to become THE VOICE of ALL SALT fishing in this state and every other coastal state...to become the LAW!!!

NEVER, and I mean NEVER, will they ever see a cent of my money lest they be standing there when I put a quarter in the drink machine!!

Their WHOLE membership is made up of the IGNORANT and POWER SEEKING.
And I hate this recession,. but if it would drive that group into BANKRUPTCY maybe some COASTAL GOOD would come from this downturn.

MANY are wising up and getting out of that cult....


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

red_fish said:


> My vote goes to the internet for cleaning out a fishiery too many LUCKY lose lips(or finger tips)I have posted fishing reports in the past but just can't seem to bring my self to do it anymore


Show me a picture of one fish reported on a fishing report that you caught the next day. I have never seen anyone catch yesterdays fish! Just my two cents


----------



## jellybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Meanwhile ,People in Texas are laughing thier asses off at what We call keepers.


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

jellybear said:


> Meanwhile ,People in Texas are laughing thier asses off at what We call keepers.


Same here in Virginia


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Va keepers*

I don't know where you are fishing in Virginia but no one is laughing at what I see caught here. I saw three fish over 11 pounds caught last year. The largest one was almost thirteen pounds. This year we have caught over 100 fish over 7 lbs and about a dozen over 9 lbs. in the last two months. I would post some pics if I knew how. If you want to see some of them go on pierandsurf.com and check out some of post in the last couple months on the Virginia board.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey Dave not to point out the obvious but this is P & S, just the Carolina board 

Also just to further point out the obvious everyone knows you can't count the fish caught in the southern branch of the Elizabeth because they're all on steroids or huge from nuclear polluted water or something, but that's just cheating when you count those fish 

Heck I didn't even know it but I got 6 citations last year and one this year and they just got caught in the water run-off collection system on my dry-dock.


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

surf rat said:


> I don't know where you are fishing in Virginia but no one is laughing at what I see caught here. I saw three fish over 11 pounds caught last year. The largest one was almost thirteen pounds. This year we have caught over 100 fish over 7 lbs and about a dozen over 9 lbs. in the last two months. I would post some pics if I knew how. If you want to see some of them go on pierandsurf.com and check out some of post in the last couple months on the Virginia board.


It is too bad *if* these fish were killed while chasing paper at the ditch.
You all have a hell of a resource (honey hole) on the ER, and it is a shame better care isn't taken to manage it. Every time I have fished the ditch I have seen some impressive fish caught, but *very* few released.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Post*

I ment to say go to tidalfish.com to see the pics. We keep very few fish in relation to what we catch.


----------



## trouthead (Dec 7, 2009)

for the most part,most reports are vague enough,that it takes a good fisherman to fill in the blanks.commercial fisherman,as well as charter captains rely on reports from thier own bretheren,as the best electronics are no good if you are completely off track.catching is hard fishing is easy,if not for communications OF ANY SORT,we would not be inspired to "catch",when our hearts race in anticipation of a hot tip.being the first to find a hot bite is what we all want,but it is rare.more often than not ,from year to year, its hard to put a bead on thoose sob's,and we all need that "lucky "fisherman to report the guess whats biting and where.


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

surf rat said:


> I don't know where you are fishing in Virginia but no one is laughing at what I see caught here. I saw three fish over 11 pounds caught last year. The largest one was almost thirteen pounds. This year we have caught over 100 fish over 7 lbs and about a dozen over 9 lbs. in the last two months. I would post some pics if I knew how. If you want to see some of them go on pierandsurf.com and check out some of post in the last couple months on the Virginia board.


What I meant was that Virginia along with Texas have spectacular trout fisheries as do all the states in between. I have fished both Carolina and Va. for twenty years and have seen both feast and famine when it comes down to trout. Every few years a cold winter takes it's toll and then the trout rebound and make an impressive showing. Weather, pollutants, and both comm and rec pressure impact these fish. And now with many more "year round" inshore anglers the pressure is even greater. Many trout fisherman still stick to "the code of silence"... just because some people aren't catching does not mean others are not. When it comes to the Elizabeth River I hope a winter creel limit and slot is imposed soon as these fish are wintering as they do in the Pamlico and other sounds south of here. Yes I have fished the ditch three times in those twenty years and have caught less than a dozen fish combined from those trips...were any citation fish ? No. It was something to do for a day and it just did not hold my interest as there are other places then the E River to catch cold water trout. I don't believe all Va. trout winter in the river but a portion do. And for the record I have seen 100+ trout days during the Fall and go the following day without a single bite...some days you get them some days you don't. It's a funny thing "Specksperts" come out of the woodwork every Fall when the bite shows up on the Southern branch but you never hear from them during the Spring and Summer months when the fish aren't congregated in one small area. I used to cringe looking at photos of stringers and catch boards with loads of 14-16 inch trout on them from the Gulf Coast as posted on charter sites as these fish possibly never got to spawn. But many of those captains more recently have set an example to other fishermen and captains by imposing a boat rule on size and numbers kept for their customers because they realized it is possible to over fish a species. The web has also added to the pressure of our fisheries...In the past it was VHF and word of mouth that alerted fishermen of a hot bite but only if you were privy to such info. Now someone reports online of of a big catch and throngs head out to the reported area to catch theirs. Do I post reports ? Yes some of my trips I do... but many are between the trout and myself. Skipjack is on the money...get to know local commercial fishermen they are a valuable source of intel. Spend time on the water, learn the habits of your target and find your own hot spots.
SR I am glad you don't know where I fish here in Va. as I'd hate to see breed stock trout from my spots stacked like firewood on the stern of your charter boat. I know from your other posts on other sites you have only kept 20, wait 40, no 100 or 200 or is it up to 400 large trout this E River season ? Yeah I know it's legal but keeping that many large fish is more about stroking an ego than putting dinner on the table. And I do just fine on my own as my average for trout this past year has been has been over 25" and 99% of mine are released and I am happy with that.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Specks*

If you are saying that the fish you catch average 25" then you are either the worlds best trout fisherman or a nutcake.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

surf rat said:


> If you are saying that the fish you catch average 25" then you are either the worlds best trout fisherman or a nutcake.


If you fish the hotditch thats quite feasable, but elsewhere I dunno


----------



## trouthead (Dec 7, 2009)

Lipyourown said:


> Maybe because we hear of the net bans in certian states and the fish populations explodes (gets back to normal levels)...even while rec fishing pressure increases there.
> 
> Nets also take the baitfish leaving predators (blues, dogfish, stripers, drum) fewer options so they turn their efforts onto the trout. It's all connected.


does any one remember ,back in 84,the va fleet had nets across the whole mouth of the bay,save the main channels,at the start of summer,and the bluefishing completely dropped off.the year before trolling in the mid bay section was phenominal.perhaps if nets were only allowed to soak for a few hours,with equal space for fish to escape,and with more sets allowed(only much shorter),then the playing field would be equal between commercials and sports.also pound nets are fine,its thoose damn gill nets 1000 yards long that really slay the fish


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Just my 2c's*

This spring, summer, fall, I caught more documented trout then I ever had before in my life. All in the sound All in the KAYAK All in different spots..With that said Oceanside Season has SUCKED, I have been lucky and I only have 2Keepers....Heres my theory this is caused by over regulation by morons that do not even know what they are doing. Thats right Over Regulation... I am tied of folks using voodoo logic and tainted math to manage our lands, our fisheries, our lives. 

I believe that the decline in trout is 3 fold 

1. The over abundance of DogSharks ( over regulated and mismanaged fishery) Thanks DMF (MORONS)

2. Birds Comerants sp and the like...

3. Weather conditions this fall on the obx has been blow 50 for 5 days settle down for 2 blow 50 from the other direction for 5 days calm for 2, blow 70 out of the NE for 2 days.. You get my drift.. Confused seas for the past month and a half.. Bait won't come to the beach in that kind of conditions hence fishing sux.... 

Heres the link to my Trout Fishing (Pics and all)this spring, summer and fall... It was hotter than I have ever seen before... Charter guys can't get to where I go, heck skiffs can't get to where I go... No pressure cept for little ole me... And people I bring with me.... 

Page around through the months, nice fish from guppies to 4 pounders, most averaged 2, 2 and a half pounds, only got skunked 5 times in around 100 trips...Get up with me if you want to go, got my guides license last year an I am ready to lock and load, just contact me if ya want to give it a shot.. 

http://fishmilitia.com/jam/

I will be at peace if people would just stop thinking that they are smarter than nature itself... Folks all it take is one good storm and we (Coast Livers) are all gone.... I say we go back to no regulations and start the game over....

Smart People are the problem, they read it in a book so it must be true... But they never go outside... I am out there 365, I don't claim to know a thing, I am smarter than that.... 

JAM


----------

